# GTX 1060 oder GTX 1070



## division1337 (26. November 2017)

Hey Leute, kurze Frage:
ich habe mir letztens das neue Assassins Creed gekauft und musste leider festgestellten, dass ich, damit es alles flüssig läuft, die Grafikeinstellungen auf Low stellen muss.

Meine Hardware: 8GB RAM, GTX 960, Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @3.30GHz 

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, korrigiert mich da bitte falls ich falsch liege. Nun ist meine Überlegung mir eine GTX 1060 oder GTX 1070 zu holen. Welche würdet ihr sagen, würde besser passen? Oder ist bei dem geringen Preisunterschied zwischen 1070 und 1080 vielleicht sogar die 1080 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2017)

Also, es liegt vor allem am Spiel, denn das ist bei höheren Einstellungen einfach sehr fordernd  

Aber natürlich würde eine bessere Grafikkarte auch mehr Leistung bringen. Eine GTX 1060 ist schon ca 70-80% schneller als Deine GTX 960.  Die GTX 1070 wäre weitere 25% schneller. Das musst dann DU selber wissen, ob du direkt weitere 130-150€ ausgibst, damit du dann länger gut gerüstet bist. Rein rechnerisch wäre der Mehrpreis an sich zu hoch (ca 50% mehr für nur 25% Leistungsplus), aber dafür hast du dann halt direkt schon jetzt mehr Leistung.

Es gibt übrigens auch die GTX 1070 Ti, kostet ca 460€ und liegt etwas näher an der 1080 als an der 1070. Aber da kann man dann auch sagen: 40€ mehr, und dann HAT man eine 1080    Die 1080 ist 15% schneller als die 1070, die 1070 Ti ist ca 10% schneller als die 1070. Hier ein Special zur 1070 Ti: Nvidia GTX 1070 Ti: Leistungsanalyse und Grafikarten-Kauftipps

ach ja: die Aussagen beziehen sich auf FullHD


----------



## division1337 (27. November 2017)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Bräuchte ich dann auch noch einen neuen Prozessor Ryzen 7 z.B. oder würde eine neue Grafikkarte, dann wahrscheinlich GTX 1070, ausreichen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2017)

division1337 schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Bräuchte ich dann auch noch einen neuen Prozessor Ryzen 7 z.B. oder würde eine neue Grafikkarte, dann wahrscheinlich GTX 1070, ausreichen?


 Deine CPU ist an sich noch sehr gut. Ein neuer Ryzen 5 oder 7 oder auch Intel Coffee Lake wäre halt noch schneller, aber der Xeon reicht noch dicke aus. Habe den selber auch, bzw. den 1231, der ja fast identisch ist.


----------



## division1337 (27. November 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten, 

wenn ich mich jetzt für die GTX 1070 entscheide, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen bzw. von welcher Marke?


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2017)

Also ich habe eine MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X. Ist quasi eine von Haus aus OC-Version die von der Leistung her ungefähr auf Level einer Vanilla GTX 1080 ist (abgesehen von fehlenden Shader-Einheiten). 

Finde die Karte gut und bin voll zufrieden. Bringt ordentlich Leistung, Lüfter sind effektiv und leise.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2017)

division1337 schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten,
> 
> wenn ich mich jetzt für die GTX 1070 entscheide, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen bzw. von welcher Marke?



Da gibt es viele - vlt sag mal, was du für ein Gehäuse hast, damit die Karte nicht zu lang ist.


----------



## division1337 (28. November 2017)

Aero Cool XPredator X3


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2017)

Ok, ich würde zB eine von denen hier nehmen

https://geizhals.de/asus-dual-geforce-gtx-1070-oc-90yv09t1-m0na00-a1477266.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-core-edition-zt-p10700n-10p-a1647759.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1070-windforce-oc-gv-n1070wf2oc-8gd-a1457327.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1070-gaming-x-8g-v330-001r-a1456552.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-1070-super-jetstream-ne51070s15p2j-a1456771.html?hloc=de

Die sind alle ab Werk schon übertaktet und haben ne gute Kühlung.


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2017)

Und die MSI Gaming X ist auch von der Lautstärke her ziemlich leise. Trotz OC. Und die Kühlung ist gut. Hab den Kauf nicht bereut. Würde wieder zu dem Modell greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die MSI Gaming X ist auch von der Lautstärke her ziemlich leise. Trotz OC. Und die Kühlung ist gut. Hab den Kauf nicht bereut. Würde wieder zu dem Modell greifen.


 Die steht ja auch mit bei den Vorschlägen. Aber ich dachte du hast ne 1080 und nicht ne 1070? ^^  Denn es kann durchaus sein, dass die Kühlung bei der einen Grafikkartenserie nicht so leise wie bei der anderen ist. Zudem sind auch etliche andere sehr leise - auch den Kauf einer ordentlichen Palit, Gigabyte, Zotac oder Asus hättest du vermutlich nicht bereut


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2017)

Ich habe genau die 1070 Gaming X. Die liegt aber auf dem Niveau der 1080 Vanilla ungefähr.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## division1337 (28. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## xCJay (29. November 2017)

> Ich habe genau die 1070 Gaming X. Die liegt aber auf dem Niveau der 1080 Vanilla ungefähr.


Also auch nicht ungefähr. Ne GTX1080 ist Stock ca. 30% schneller als ne 1070, das wird durch das kleine OC bei Weitem nicht herausgeholt. Dazu hat die Karte nur GDDR5 und keinen GDDR5X, das macht auch nochmal was aus. 

Ich würde ne Zotac Mini oder MSI Aero für 410€ kaufen. Die sind auch nicht laut wie nen Föhn und das Werks OC jeder anderen Karte schaffen die auch.


----------

